# Chubs



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Does anyone know a place to buy chubs in the Bismarck area?


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

What part of the river will you be fishing? I can't say I've ever bought chubs in Bis.?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

South of Bismarck/Mandan. Landers Conoco used to carry them but I have not seen them anywhere in over a year. I know they are harder to keep than fatheads. I also do some fishing up at the Tailrace and lake fishing that I like them for.


----------



## robjen (Jul 7, 2003)

If I remember right, chubs are illegal in all water except for the Red River in North Dakota. I believe it is in the ND regulations


----------

